# Schubert - 5 minuets 6 trios d89 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Very little is known about the origins of the Five Minuets and Five German 
Dances D89, or indeed many of Schubert’s other early works for string 
quartet. Were there many more of these earlier works (indications in the manuscripts would suggest so) and why did he paste over two movements with newer versions? We don’t know, so some ensembles have recorded the pasted-over versions and some the originals but tbh they're far from major works so it matters little whether we hear the newer version of the third minuet or its original, strongly contrasting version with two trios, or the altered 5th minuet. After all, 
Schubert’s dances are only stylised versions of dance models. It seems pretty clear that they were not meant to accompany dancing because of heavier chords and integration of some Spanish rhythms, baroque elements, Haydnesque minuets, and romantic trios. These are more elegant and salon-like, old-fashioned dances rather than the more 'rough-house', modern German dances of the time so it's more likely these were written as practice. One recording I can't recommend is the Coull Quartet whose intonation is very, very ropey (the first minuet is especially rough). Otherwise there are some terrific recordings.

*Highly Recommended

Diogenes* - delightfully fun and well-articulated 
*Maggini* - vibrant, zippy and lively. 
*Kodaly* - fine ensemble and dynamics 
*Auryn* - colourful with interesting accents

*Top Picks

Verdi* - making these pieces sparkle isn't always easy as they're not the most exciting but these are excellent, cohesive and jolly accounts that have a vibrancy and warmth. 

*Leipziger* - almost symphonic in their playing this big-boned performance is really impressive, not just because of the sound but their dramatic reading that brings out the dance rhythms particularly effectively.


----------

